# Opinions on this dam's pedigree please



## Trini Shepherd (Jun 12, 2011)

Angel Iron Vom Heart - German Shepherd Dog


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Appears to be a good working pedigree, definitely a pedigree I would consider to go look for a patrol dog.


----------



## Trini Shepherd (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks for your reply cliff. One of her brothers was shipped to the US to be a police dog. If you or any others dont mind. Thoughts on the dogs that make up her pedigree? I had gotten a very detailed look form you on another site but It seems that site has closed down .


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

pedigree might be good but the dog herself looks very flimsy . Look at her back . I bet if she stood up you could see her rib cage and the pins of her hip bones . Angel Iron Vom Heart - German Shepherd Dog


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

To me she just looks like an adolescent dog that still needs to fill out - her head looks nice and substantial for a young female.


----------



## Trini Shepherd (Jun 12, 2011)

Thank you for your comments so far everyone. She is almost 2 now. That pic was taken when she was around 8mths or so. I got her when she was around 5 mths old. When i just got her ppl preached proplan as the greatest thing ever and she was crazy picky with her food and it drove me crazy! Now several brands of chow later she is now on home cooked/raw and looks great. Could anyone go more in dept into the dogs in her line plz?


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Not sure about her lines but I would love to see a current picture of her!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Volan von der Daelenberghütte - German Shepherd Dog I have a number of videos of this dog. Really liked him. He was from a proven cross that his breeder a couple of times. Very strong dogs and long lived like their sire Belschik. SG Belschik von Eicken-Bruche - German Shepherd Dog I bred to Belschik just before he turned 12 and he was still an impressive dog. One of those dogs that knew he owned the world. Tough, tough dog with rather crazy amounts of drive who produced dogs for both SchH and police work. His sire, Troll bösen Nachbarschaft was probably Fero's greatest producer. Troll also lived to a ripe old age. I like this line of dogs. Volan's dam Rani von der Daelenberghütte - German Shepherd Dog was also an exceptional producer when crossed with several different males. 

The cross that produced Java vom Alyeska - German Shepherd Dog was one done a number of times though the ones that I saw were Belschik daughters bred to G Ugo vom Burenswald - German Shepherd Dog . Ugo himself ended up in the states. He was a very sporty type dog. Hard biting, but not a dog with a lot of active aggression. Java herself is from a kennel in Alaska. 

Behind Arek vom Royal Valley - German Shepherd Dog You have some more good dogs like Chico Fasanerie, Yoschy Döllenwiese (produced dogs for both sport and police) and others plus the linebreeding on Troll bösen Nachbarschaft. 

That is all I have time for.


----------



## Trini Shepherd (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks for your input lhczth. : )


----------



## Trini Shepherd (Jun 12, 2011)

Here is more recent pic of her


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Yes its the same bed : )


----------

